# Help...FX5 not running right.



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I just got used FX5 from a friend of mine. I fill up the filter, with water and media...I got the left side that have the tube going down for pushing out current, and the right side have no tube is sucking in water from that.

There are not working right, the filter are running and it on. but there is no flow coming out or going in.

What did i need to know, what is my problem. Any help


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Make sure ur valves are open. If you did make sure the impeller is ok. I got one from work and its great. Enjoy it once it starts working.
Alex


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

try filling the filter and the inlet hose until is spills back into the tank... Then turn it on!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

There is 3 valves...2 are on the top and one on the bottom..I got all 3 open. or should i turn the bottom one off?



timmy said:


> try filling the filter and the inlet hose until is spills back into the tank... Then turn it on!


Thanks Tim...I'll try it now.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> try filling the filter and the inlet hose until is spills back into the tank... Then turn it on!


Thanks Tim...I'll try it now.








[/quote]

The bottom one should be closed, vertical position.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

The one on bottom should be closed. Thats only for back flushing ur filter. Also make sure ur outlet nozzles are underwater.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Still not working guys!....Any other possible chance that I've miss?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

The filter are running, the water flow out and in from the filter. But not out or in from the tank...the filter are running but it not running properly..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> The filter are running, the water flow out and in from the filter. But not out or in from the tank...the filter are running but it not running properly..


How many filters are u trying to fix?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I just got used FX5 from a friend of mine. I fill up the filter, with water and media...I got the left side that have the tube going down for pushing out current, *and the right side have no tube* is sucking in water from that.
> 
> There are not working right, the filter are running and it on. but there is no flow coming out or going in.
> 
> What did i need to know, what is my problem. Any help


maybe the problem is there's no tube


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

i had a similar problem before, you need to make sure that the inlet/outlet hose's are no longer than they need to be, and that they are in as 'straight' line as posible especially if being used on a high tank

hope you get it sorted

daz


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

d851 said:


> i had a similar problem before, you need to make sure that *the inlet/outlet hose's are no longer than they need to b*e, and that they are in as 'straight' line as posible especially if being used on a high tank
> 
> hope you get it sorted
> 
> daz


Maybe that's the problem. I have custom build stand which is tall and the hose doesn't reach to the tank. So I have an extra hose to connect them to make it longer. Is that the problem? What is the best way to fix this?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Find out the right size hose for the filter and get some thats the length/width that you need. You might find tubing at the LFS or try petsolutions.com etc...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I hose I got are the same size as the FX5 hose already....maybe I need to find a way and place to put the filter without the extra hose.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Mybe ask your buddy who you bought it from. Mybe it was broke when you bought it?


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Per fx5 user manual

If longer hosing is required, intanke hosing must NOT exceed 9.8 feet and the total length of the intake and outlet hosing combined must not exceed 16.4 ft.

Hosing must follow a straight path from th e filter to the aquarium rim, with some slack, but no loops.

Filter lid must not be more than 4.9 feet from the aquariums water level.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Never used an FX5 before, but all of the canisters I have used have a method of priming which DOES NOT consist of filling the filter with water.

XP3 and XP4 you fill the intake tube with water which starts the suction and it fills up the canister fully and then once full, you plug it in. On my old eheims, I believe the proper method was to leave the filter empty, unplug the outlet tube and suck on it to start the water suction into the tank. Then, you reconnect the outlet tube and allow the filter to fill up and then you plug it in.

Either method ensures the filter is 100% full of water prior to plugging it in.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^no, the fx5 gets filled... mine works beautifully- you get it runnin yet 2p?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

russm4a3 said:


> ^no, the fx5 gets filled... mine works beautifully- you get it runnin yet 2p?


Not yet KOK..I will look at it when I get back home from work.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Assuming the valves are all open it's either not filled with water and primed right or the impellor isn't spinning..


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

i would start again by emptying the filter of water, filling up with exactly 8 liters, make sure there's not too much slack in the hoses, and all seals are intact, turn on, should run for 2minutes then stop, empty out any air then start again

daz


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

my guess after reading back through is that you have either the intake or outtake hoses too long... or both?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> my guess after reading back through is that you have either *the intake or outtake hoses too long... or both?*


Very good guess...Both are longer now becuase i make it longer. The original hose are to short for my tank and stand. I will try to use just the original hose, but have to think about how i would make it fit from the bottom of the stand to the top of the tank with short hose.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

If you're talking about the new hose being like a foot or so longer the the originals I don't think its going to make that much if any diff. Now if you have a coil of hose next to your filter thats going to cause a problem. Otherwise just close your valves make sure the filter is filled fill up the intake hose so it has no air in it. turn the filter on and then open the valves. If that dosen't work the filter may have some problems. need to be fixed or you might have put it toghether imporperly and somethings not getting a good seal to create a syphon.

If all else fails call Hagen and ask them whats up.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

It still not working guys....I've try all the advise you gave me. The motor are running, the pump pushing out the water and other sucking in water...it look like it working but it not.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> It still not working guys....I've try all the advise you gave me. The motor are running, the pump pushing out the water and other sucking in water...it look like it working but it not.


Am I missing something here? It's pulling water in and pushing water out but not working? If water is going in and coming out that MEANS it's working. I think you mean it's not working as well as you think it should. 
Two things to look at: First, because you have such a long distance from the filter to the top of the tank it may not be strong enough to push a large volume of water. Try putting the filter on something so it's closer to the top of the tank and see if it pumps any faster, those filters aren't really meant to pump 6 feet up. Second, is your filter media packed too tight so water can't flow through it easily? I know when I first started using filter floss I packed it in so hard that it almost totally blocked my water flow. 
My guess though is your trying to pump the water too high.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

good point about the media. you might have simply packed too much. what are you using for filter media?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah 2p... i was gonna say the same thing bawb said... when i set mine up i basically cut the hose they gave me in half and i had plenty of hose--- it sounds like its working, just not strong enough... which would be from having your hoses too long-


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I've try everything...take the extra hose out..not just the XP5 hose. The filter are funning but it not working right. now flow or water pushing out or anything.

I'll try to contact the person I bought the filter from.

Any other suggestion??


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Ship it to me and I'll check it out.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Ship it to me and I'll check it out.


lol..Yea Pete I'll ship it to you now.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

You do know that the FX5 follows a weird start-up sequence right? It intially gurgles and expels the air inside, completely stops after a minute or two, starts up again, continues to expel air and prime itself, then maybe only after 5-8 minutes after plugging it in does the filter work. And it will always perform this sequence whenever you unplug it and plug it in again. GL...


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> try filling the filter and the inlet hose until is spills back into the tank... Then turn it on!


Thanks Tim...I'll try it now.








[/quote]
nah the fx5 is designed not to have to prime. it sounds dumb but the guy who stated make sure the valves are open has a better chance on being right. the bottom valve is for cleaning only. you could also fill your tank from it. on other thing. you could have them mixed up. is there a current coming out of the intake.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> try filling the filter and the inlet hose until is spills back into the tank...  Then turn it on!


Thanks Tim...I'll try it now.








[/quote]
nah the fx5 is designed not to have to prime. it sounds dumb but the guy who stated make sure the valves are open has a better chance on being right. the bottom valve is for cleaning only. you could also fill your tank from it. on other thing. you could have them mixed up. is* there a current coming out of the intake.*
[/quote]
NOPE!... Still nothing. I'm getting pissed off now, why it so hard to start up this dam thing.


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

I had alot of probs trying to get mine working properly at first, i suggest you strip it out, check the motor/pump is clean and serviceable, slowly set it up reading the instructions step by step, you should'nt go wrong,

the problems i had were -

not putting exactally 8 liters in for the system to self prime

having to much 'slack' in the hosing

hope you get it sorted soon, it took me a couple of times to get it sorted

daz


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

its not hard 2p... the fx5 was my first cannister ive ever seen and i had it set up in no time at all--- its the easiest filter to use ive ever seen... and i was STONED when i set it up!!! haha- id call customer support if i were you-


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> its not hard 2p... the fx5 was my first cannister ive ever seen and i had it set up in no time at all--- its the easiest filter to use ive ever seen... and i was STONED when i set it up!!! haha- id call customer support if i were you-


It seem like water are come out from the filter....do I have to much water in there or to much media. I use the media that came with the filter.

I no long had the extra hose with it now, only the original hose for the filter. It look easy to set up, but hahhaha lol...still have the dame problem.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

now its starting to sound like you might have to much jammed in there...? and i didnt think the fx5 came with any filter media? atleast mine and every other one ive seen hasnt come with any-


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> now its starting to sound like you might have to much jammed in there...? and i didnt think the fx5 came with any filter media? atleast mine and every other one ive seen hasnt come with any-


I'm not sure if the brand new FX5 come with media, but the one I bought it used from a member here. I should just clean the filter out, reprime it again and see what happen. I'll try to contact the preview owner for some advise on it.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

cant see it being too much media

in mine ive got the sponges that came with it
and all 3 baskets crammed full of bio media and filter floss and mine works fine

the easiest filter ive ever setup....'self priming'... dosnt get better than that

imo there must be something wrong with the pump/impeller if your still having probs


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranha-man uk said:


> cant see it being too much media
> 
> in mine ive got the sponges that came with it
> and all 3 baskets crammed full of bio media and filter floss and mine works fine
> ...


Thanks for the tips...I'll check that out.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> now its starting to sound like you might have to much jammed in there...? and i didnt think the fx5 came with any filter media? atleast mine and every other one ive seen hasnt come with any-


I'm not sure if the brand new FX5 come with media, but the one I bought it used from a member here. I should just clean the filter out, reprime it again and see what happen. I'll try to contact the preview owner for some advise on it.
[/quote]

oh... i dont think you told us it was used--- sounds like maybe he sold you a lemon?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> oh... i dont think you told us it was used--- sounds like maybe he sold you a lemon?


I don't think thats it. I know the guy he bought it from, he's a stand up person.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> oh... i dont think you told us it was used--- sounds like maybe he sold you a lemon?


I don't think thats it. I know the guy he bought it from, *he's a stand up person.*
[/quote]


----------

